# Alum Creek Musky......



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Anyone raising any fish? What's working for ya?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

59 visits with no musky fishers!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ðe§perado™ said:


> 59 visits with no musky fishers!


87 visits now, never been to Alum creek, one of the few muskie lakes in the state I have yet to check out.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I haven't fished it yet this year. In the past, I have not had success early in the spring. Add in that the lake flooded this spring and the water was quite dirty, I'd be surprised if many people have caught fish in the lake. Mid to late April it gets good especially for casting.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I havnt tried even though it's down the street. Best bets are usually casting big glides in woody coves or big rattlebaits in shallow areas (my go to in the mud). The other good bet is vertical jigging the mouths of big coves in the south end or at the causeway with bondy baits. With the nasty conditions i doubt many folks have been out, i have not heard anything lately myself


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ðe§perado™ said:


> 59 visits with no musky fishers!


 The fish are in there but tough to find. There are better lakes to fish than Alum. I hit Caesar and Cave Run mostly. Only been on Alum twice in the last three years even though it's less than 2 hours away.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

In the spring at Alum you need to fish like a bass fisherman. I don’t fish for musky, but I catch plenty of them in the spring there. They are usually in very shallow water, 3’ or less. And use bass sized baits. JMO


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> The fish are in there but tough to find. There are better lakes to fish than Alum. I hit Caesar and Cave Run mostly. Only been on Alum twice in the last three years even though it's less than 2 hours away.


Not trying to argue w/a real musky guy (I've left my boat in Wisconsin...permanently.) but there were more than twice as many fish reported from Alum (vs. Caesar) last year....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

cincinnati said:


> Not trying to argue w/a real musky guy (I've left my boat in Wisconsin...permanently.) but there were more than twice as many fish reported from Alum (vs. Caesar) last year....


Incorrect statement. For 2017, the MAL shows 215 reported for CC, and 205 for Alum.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Incorrect statement. For 2017, the MAL shows 215 reported for CC, and 205 for Alum.


Stand corrected. Muskies, Inc has it 85 for CC & 183 for Alum.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The muskies inc club for SW Ohio has been defunct for awhile now. That could be part of it for the numbers reported on muskies inc. I would be more inclined to go by the MAL.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I caught and released 5-6 last year from Caesar (biggest 41"). Lost at least that many including two huge fish. My friends had twice that many caught and released. Unfortunately, neither of us reported them (I'll do better this year). 

I sporadically hear of them being caught at Alum but not in any large numbers.


----------

